# yet another Gaggia Baby flow problem...



## rickstaar (May 26, 2011)

Hi all. I am new to this forum however I have been using my Gaggia Baby for the last 4 years with no problems whatsoever. I used tap water in the reservoir (I live in Cornwall so the water is soft. I have never descaled!!!! But yesterday I decided to start filling it up with filtered water (No reason apart from I have a new fridge with filter attached). THIS MORNING it has decided NOT to work. The pump is still making the same noise, the steam wand is working fine, but no water is coming out of the group head. I added a descaler and attempted to clear it - but it did not work. I have also had the machine apart and have taken the solenoid valve out and given it a clean, it seems that one of the 2 holes is clear but the other allowing air through but not as much. Should they both be clear? is this the fault? I have also taken the boiler apart and cleaned it but I think I need to buy a gasket to put it back together as there is a leak from the seal now!?

How should I proceed now, should I get a replacement valve? I am desperate for my machine back any help would be appreciated. Thanks Ricky


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, it is most likely the solenoid at fault with blockage. check my link that glenn kindly posted. it may help

mark


----------



## andyt (Jun 7, 2011)

Ditto what Mark says - see my last posting. Strip it right down and clean it out.


----------

